# Re-roofing under a roof mounted ac



## cnovack (Jun 19, 2021)

My house was built in the 1940's and has a shaker roof. We have already decided to bracket OSB to the existing decking which is in good shape. Our roof has a pitch and is not a flat roof. We need to run OSB and shingling under an existing ac/furnace roof mounted on standard square type metal brackets. My question is how can I resheath under the ac unit without craning the unit off the roof. If this is possible how would you do it under the back side which has the vent??


----------

